# Router rips hand......



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

You guys know I am an OWWM member and this post over there speaks volumes. The poor guy got his wrist area shaped by his router... I would put this picture up but it may make you sick and for the decency of the forum... just the link... for those with week stomaches..don't bother.. just read...


Again... word for word from the authour......


"That is not my hand. It belongs to the fellow helping me put down the floor. He also did the herringbone at the front entrance. He has been doing this work for ~25 years and he said that was the first time something like that had happened other than shooting nails into his hand . We had to use a three wing cutter to put a groove in the ends that butted up to the thresholds with the tongue sticking out on the T&G. This happened at the end of the day when he got into a hurry. We normally clamped the piece to be routed to the RAS and then made the groove. This time, we had just cut it to length when he grabbed it and the router and started going to it. I remember seeing this and thinking that does not look too smart. Next thing I know, he is grabbing his hand and the blood starts running. I remember looking and seeing some white things inside his hand that normally should not be visible. It took nine stitches to close it up. He is OK now.

Do not get in a hurry, it could cost you your livelihood. " :notworthy


http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5087063061_f2cbde63ae_z.jpg


Be careful guys...... man I feel for the guy :sad: Luckily he is OK..:notworthy

B.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow, that looks acutely painful :blink:


----------



## kswoodbutcher (Dec 4, 2010)

!!!!!!


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

Thats going to leave a mark


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Only 9 stitches?!?!


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Thems must be nine big mofo stitches.

It pains me when i hear of these things. We walk a fine line in this trade. Be careful boys.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I once worked on a job for some Austrian people who opened a large factory here. After we started on the demolition/framing of their house, they brought over an Austrian carpenter to work on the trim. They bought him a bunch of new tools, including a handheld planer. We saw him planing some very small pieces by just holding the piece with his fingers, and then running the plane over it. Well of course, about day two or three, he had a misstep that required quite a few stitches. Respect the tools gentlemen!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Brian, I'm just really glad it isn't you.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm sorry I even looked at this post----I feel sick to my stomach just reading this--


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh man, I just had to look at the pic, didn't I?

Wish I hadn't.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:shutup::shutup::shutup:


----------



## kswoodbutcher (Dec 4, 2010)

When Brian started this thread, I thought crap he's screwed his other hand up:shutup:


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Ouch! 

Guess he'll slow down some now.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

kswoodbutcher said:


> When Brian started this thread, I thought crap he's screwed his other hand up:shutup:


Yep, me to. I had a hard time opening the thread.:shutup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It was just a flesh wound.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> Only 9 stitches?!?!





Gus Dering said:


> Thems must be nine big mofo stitches.
> 
> It pains me when i hear of these things. We walk a fine line in this trade. Be careful boys.





Leo G said:


> Brian, I'm just really glad it isn't you.





J F said:


> :shutup::shutup::shutup:


Nuff said.

Sorry to see another tradesman get injured. :sad:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

AAARRRRGH!!!! Why did I look!?! 

Sheesh. I'm going to do everything with old-fashioned hand tools from now-on. No rushing ever.



Leo G said:


> Yep, me to. I had a hard time opening the thread.:shutup:


Same here...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I was smart enough not to look at the picture.

We have a thread in WWT that is called "Let's see some damage" It is all about peoples injuries. I get the email notification and I just delete them now. I don't need to see that sh!t


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It's not that bad. 

You guys must have never gut an animal.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It's not that bad.
> 
> You guys must have never gut an animal.


Not while they were alive and never with a router


----------

